# Crappienow October issue is up now.



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

read it here. Www.crappienow.com


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

in Favorites now, thanks


----------

